# can i put them outside???



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi can i put my 5.week chicks outside...here in AZ it's warm during the day and a little chili at night


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Hi can i put my 5.week chicks outside...here in AZ it's warm during the day and a little chili at night


I'm in NORTHERN "High Altitude" New Mexico....
(certainly NOT Phoenix or nearby)...
...and I would certainly put them outside here....(with an Infrared Heat-Lamp about 2 feet above a small area......
Where they can be NEAR the heat-lamp OR...as THEY determine...
AWAY from the heatlamp.

MY experience has shown me that they will do FINE ! 

just my 2-pesos worth,
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

If you want yo, you can start turning the lamp off during the day and on at night for about a week to help wean them off of it. This helps them get used to the new temperature changes. I do this at about 3 weeks of age and it gets much colder here in NC than in AZ


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If they have most their feathers they usually do just fine. As ReTIRED says just give them the option of laying under the heat lamp if they need it. I don't know how many you have but if its a sizable group they can also cuddle if they get cold. If you're worried you can put them out for a bit and just watch what they're doing. Their behavior should be pretty obvious.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> If they have most their feathers they usually do just fine. As ReTIRED says just give them the option of laying under the heat lamp if they need it. I don't know how many you have but if its a sizable group they can also cuddle if they get cold. If you're worried you can put them out for a bit and just watch what they're doing. Their behavior should be pretty obvious.


Let them out....they've been out for a week


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

And they're all good


----------

